

What are the most mind-blowing tricks used during any war? - tosh
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-mind-blowing-tricks-used-during-any-war/answer/Mike-Chandler-1

======
breitling
Any way to get around the login? Can someone copy + paste the text?

~~~
tosh
Sorry, didn't know that Quora has a gate up.

""" Mike Chandler:

When the British captured senior German officers during WW2, they didn't put
them in a prison camp. Instead they took them to a beautiful country mansion,
and plied them with magnificent meals and drink, and allowed them to listen to
German radio and read newspapers to keep up to date on the war. Each had his
own room and a batman, and were treated like senior officers in the British
Army.

Of course, the officers had much to talk about to each other, but unknown to
them, the Brits had wired the entire mansion and had a team of intelligence
officers working in the basement.

The intelligence they got was far more effective than pulling finger nails.
They learnt a huge amount about the relationships between senior commanders
and with Hitler. They also learnt a lot about German military strategy and
tactics ... From the top. Now that's intelligence. """

